# Utiliser la webcam intégrée ?



## Snave (5 Décembre 2009)

Salut !
J'ai un MacBook avec une webcam intégrée mais je n'vois pas comment l'utiliser... je n'sais même pas si elle marche. (oui... j'suis pas doué, j'vous l'accorde !) 
Je voudrais donc savoir si il est possible de l'allumer indépendemment des systèmes de tchat pour prendre des photos par exemple ! 

Merci


----------



## kisco (5 Décembre 2009)

Salut! Oui bien sur: dans
le dossier Applications tu as "Photo Booth". 
Cela correspond a un photomaton. Tu vas adorer ! :love:


----------



## Snave (5 Décembre 2009)

OH ! Exactement ce que je voulais =)

Merci, bonne journée


----------



## anneee (5 Décembre 2009)

Et pour aller un peu plus loin avec tes photos "photobooth", tu peux essayer PhotoFunia, c'est assez marrant.


----------



## Snave (5 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement c'est énorme ! Ahah j'vais y passer ma journée =)

Merci du tuyau 

Bonne journée


----------

